
The Gentle Seduction - A Short Story About the Singularity - arjunb
http://www.skyhunter.com/marcs/GentleSeduction.html
======
ilaksh
Thanks very much.. I have been fascinated by Singularity ideas recently and
that was one of the important ones (understatement) that I hadn't read.

